# Ideas for hot weather games



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I know you have a game of hiding treats in the house.

Trick training and practicing good behavior skills. Both AKC and Do More With Your Dog have long lists of tricks and videos to help with training to use as inspiration.

Without air conditioning, I would avoid activities like flirt pole, that can overheat the dogs.

Keep cool and safe in that miserable heat.


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

hide and seek! i put Kirby in a stay on his bed, "hide" somewhere and then call him "Kirby, come find me!" and he gets a treat or we play a little tug. lots of fun and something about the anticipation and zooming towards me tends to ready his noggin for a good nap.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I can't imagine anywhere in the UK hitting 40C. I remember staying in a garret room in an old inn in Banbury during a heat wave hitting maybe 34C during the day. No AC. It was a very sticky unpleasant night.

When I needed to keep Galen still after his neutering I taught him paw tricks. He learned how to ring a library bell, wave his left paw, and wave his right paw. I also taught him head down, which means to flatten his chin against the floor if he is already crouching down. The idea of all these tricks was to keep his brain working while minimizing the amount of running around he did while he was in recovery. I'd think that "no running around" is a good thought when the girls are hot and irritable.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm in the likely to get up to 40C zone. I have put a childs paddle pool in the shade with a couple of inches of water and put Winnie's favourite plastic balls in there. She tries to splash them out so cools her paws in the meantime. I have also made her some doggy ice pops to lick. We have had to switch routine by been doing our daily 2 mile walk very early (about 7am) with another short walk in the early evening. Also the lawn is a bit long at the moment so when the sun goes round the house and it's shady I throw some treats on the grass for a game of 'find it'. The rest of the time she happy to flop about in front of the fan.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm hoping shade (we have a shared acre that has paths in deep shade), early walks, wet ears and lazing indoors will see us through the worst. Freddy is at the age where insufficient exercise leads to zoomies, but he is quick to flop down with his tummy spread out on cool grass after a mad dash or two. The weather is crazy at the moment - I needed a jacket walking at 8am today and it is still pleasantly cool now, but by tomorrow it is going to be in the high 20sC and probably hitting 30C on Tuesday. The following week, no doubt, we will have rain, wind, hail and need thermals again!


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

fjm said:


> I'm hoping shade (we have a shared acre that has paths in deep shade), early walks, wet ears and lazing indoors will see us through the worst. Freddy is at the age where insufficient exercise leads to zoomies, but he is quick to flop down with his tummy spread out on cool grass after a mad dash or two. The weather is crazy at the moment - I needed a jacket walking at 8am today and it is still pleasantly cool now, but by tomorrow it is going to be in the high 20sC and probably hitting 30C on Tuesday. The following week, no doubt, we will have rain, wind, hail and need thermals again!


Oh yes, I haven't packed away my winter wear just in case


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

It seems you have the opposite weather of me! Our only season is hot and yours seems to be cool. Lol 

You can freeze a doggy block using Tupperware like zoos do for polar bear enrichment. Water (add some skim chicken water if you have it/want to make it more appealing). I add meat and toys too. Jack would go crazy for them! I use a container that is too big for the dog to pick up easily and freeze in layers so items are throughout to keep it interesting for longer.


----------



## I_love_dogs (May 30, 2021)

If you have a tile floor, chase the ice cube is always a fun game. I used to put ice cubes in the water bowls, but Loki knocks the bowl over to get to the ice. That is why we give him the ice directly.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Good idea - I have chicken ice cubes in the freezer.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Yes ice cube games, Poppy likes that, for a little while at least.
Crumbs it's stonking here in Old London Town.
Poppy had a cold bath, and a quick wee break.
Can't believe it will be hotter tomorrow.
Give me a traditional english summer any day.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Yep feeling it here in West London. Winnie will be in the queue for a cool shower soon.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Chicken ice cubes are proving very popular!


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

We have been in a heatwave in the southeastern US. Very hot and humid so I take the dogs out just long enough for potty breaks in the heat of the day. We have a short walk in the morning and evening. During the day, I use puzzle toys and obedience training. Dental chews and frozen kongs are also popular to keep them busy.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Winnie found her spot.


----------

